# My new bike in 4 months - On One 456 Mountain bike!!



## Francesca (11 Feb 2012)

Mega excited - this is going to be my new bike Iam saving up for in 4 months!! On One 456 X9.
Soooooo excited !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Francesca (11 Feb 2012)

£1499.00 .... hard saving to do but going to be worth it!


----------



## Francesca (11 Feb 2012)




----------



## Peteaud (11 Feb 2012)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Feb 2012)

Looks nice for an MTB, and you need the colour in your pic, the red looks  IMO (and I don't mean sick in a good way). However, I don't understand their quote, "the world's first full carbon hardcore hardtail bike" 
The reason I don't understand it is I'm not sure what that makes the full carbon hardcore hardtail 'Focus Raven Pro' I had circa 3 years ago then? Or am I missing something? (probably am)


----------



## Edge705 (11 Feb 2012)

Nice Bike Fran - Anyway do you know what the roads are like chipping clitheroe and the likes I was there last week and it was ankle deep in snow Im thinking of trecking out to Waddington via chipping tomorrow and I dont fancy it if there is still snow or sludge lying on the tops


----------



## lukesdad (11 Feb 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Looks nice for an MTB, and you need the colour in your pic, the red looks  IMO (and I don't mean sick in a good way). However, I don't understand their quote, "the world's first full carbon hardcore hardtail bike"
> The reason I don't understand it is I'm not sure what that makes the full carbon hardcore hardtail 'Focus Raven Pro' I had circa 3 years ago then? Or am I missing something? (probably am)


I think they are playing on the " hardcore" whatever that may mean ? My scott endorphin is now over 10 years old full carbon. Probably not hardcore enough !


----------



## lukesdad (11 Feb 2012)

Nice looking bike by the way


----------



## Francesca (11 Feb 2012)

Edge705 said:


> Nice Bike Fran - Anyway do you know what the roads are like chipping clitheroe and the likes I was there last week and it was ankle deep in snow Im thinking of trecking out to Waddington via chipping tomorrow and I dont fancy it if there is still snow or sludge lying on the tops


Hi theres no snow as far as weather here is concerned - all clear maybe some ice.


----------



## Francesca (11 Feb 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Looks nice for an MTB, and you need the colour in your pic, the red looks  IMO (and I don't mean sick in a good way). However, I don't understand their quote, "the world's first full carbon hardcore hardtail bike"
> The reason I don't understand it is I'm not sure what that makes the full carbon hardcore hardtail 'Focus Raven Pro' I had circa 3 years ago then? Or am I missing something? (probably am)


sorry dont know what On One mean by that but I dont care to be honest- i think the bike looks shoot hot, and iam mega chuft at getting one - knocks the shoot out of my current Apollo eh??


----------



## NormanD (11 Feb 2012)

Only four months to save up? ... your husband best not read this or he'll be wondering where the housekeeping is vanishing too. )


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Feb 2012)

Francesca said:


> *sorry don't know what On One mean by that but I don't care to be honest*- i think the bike looks shoot hot, and I am mega chuffed at getting one - knocks the shoot out of my current Apollo eh??


Me neither of truth be told, sounds like marketing hype as lukesdad says. Don't get me wrong Fran, as I say I like the look of it, (in black/grey) and it's well specced, and I have no doubt the two of you will be very happy


----------



## col (11 Feb 2012)

Nice looking steed


----------



## Francesca (11 Feb 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Me neither of truth be told, sounds like marketing hype as lukesdad says. Don't get me wrong Fran, as I say I like the look of it, (in black/grey) and it's well specced, and I have no doubt the two of you will be very happy


thanks - iam getting the black/grey colour, just fell in love with it - and to be honest I need something a lot lighter for my mountainbiking.


----------



## Francesca (11 Feb 2012)

col said:


> Nice looking steed


cheers Col


----------



## Cubist (12 Feb 2012)

The hardcore bit is the 140mm forks and slack head angle, making it an aggressive monster on the descents. It's typical Pennine fare, designed to go downhill fast, but fast to climb as well. It ain't designed for sweet singletrack, it's designed for the likes of Lee Quarry. The green bike is a steel 456.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eM1_MgMJgI


The reason they bill it as a first is, yes, there have been plenty of carbon bikes, but they were mild-mannered XC stuff with 80 or 100mm travel. This thing is more of a hooligan.


----------



## lukesdad (12 Feb 2012)

Cubist said:


> The hardcore bit is the 140mm forks and slack head angle, making it an aggressive monster on the descents. It's typical Pennine fare, designed to go downhill fast, but fast to climb as well. It ain't designed for sweet singletrack, it's designed for the likes of Lee Quarry. The green bike is a steel 456.
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eM1_MgMJgI
> 
> ...



We used to call them downhill bikes cubist.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Feb 2012)

Yob's bike, gloriously, splendidly so, a two-wheeled hooligan, and none the worse for it. I'm profoundly jealous  though it isn't built for my 'style' of riding.

Francesca, you know such a splendid machine will require, or create in others an expectation of, rider skills to match... best get practising!

From an Apollo to a carbon 456 "That's one small step for a girl and a giant leap for moutainbike kind."


----------



## Francesca (12 Feb 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Yob's bike, gloriously, splendidly so, a two-wheeled hooligan, and none the worse for it. I'm profoundly jealous  though it isn't built for my 'style' of riding.
> 
> Francesca, you know such a splendid machine will require, or create in others an expectation of, rider skills to match... best get practising!
> 
> From an Apollo to a carbon 456 "That's one small step for a girl and a giant leap for moutainbike kind."


Cheers Greg -been practising today..and yes it is a giant leap for mountainbike kind!!


----------



## jethro10 (13 Feb 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Yob's bike, gloriously, splendidly so, a two-wheeled hooligan, and none the worse for it. I'm profoundly jealous  though it isn't built for my 'style' of riding.
> 
> Francesca, you know such a splendid machine will require, or create in others an expectation of, rider skills to match... best get practising!
> 
> From an Apollo to a carbon 456 "That's one small step for a girl and a giant leap for moutainbike kind."


 
It certainly is a big step.
I know when I went from a Carrera Vulcan to a home build, it was massive.
so good, the wife had to have one also ;-)
Enjoy... it'll be way more fun

Jeff


----------



## SquareDaff (13 Feb 2012)

Looks like a very nice bike - isn't that better than your hubbies? What's he going to say about that - or haven't you told him yet?!?!


----------



## jethro10 (13 Feb 2012)

I assume this is the one:-
http://www.on-one.co.uk/news/products/q/date/2011/07/28/1499-carbon-456-x9-stock
Just looking at it again, it's quite long travel, probably a 5" or 6" and more of a big hitter than a lightweight nimble cross country bike. Is that what your after?

Jeff


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Feb 2012)

If I had to choose one do-it-all hardtail MTB to ride everywhere the reviews and write-ups of the 456 incarnations suggest it is the family to go for.


----------



## Peteaud (13 Feb 2012)

From the Appollo to thst bike, dont mess about do ya!

The difference will be astounding.


----------



## Francesca (13 Feb 2012)

jethro10 said:


> I assume this is the one:-
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/news/products/q/date/2011/07/28/1499-carbon-456-x9-stock
> Just looking at it again, it's quite long travel, probably a 5" or 6" and more of a big hitter than a lightweight nimble cross country bike. Is that what your after?
> 
> Jeff


thats the one ! in grey and black dont like the red one.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Feb 2012)

Francesca said:


> thats the one ! in grey and black dont like the red one.


red one is faster...


----------



## Francesca (13 Feb 2012)

GregCollins said:


> red one is faster...


how come?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Feb 2012)

Francesca said:


> how come?


red ones are alway faster than black

of course, white is the quickest of all


----------



## Cubist (13 Feb 2012)

jethro10 said:


> I assume this is the one:-
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/news/products/q/date/2011/07/28/1499-carbon-456-x9-stock
> Just looking at it again, it's quite long travel, probably a 5" or 6" and more of a big hitter than a lightweight nimble cross country bike. Is that what your after?
> 
> Jeff


Geometry is set up for "up to 160mm fork". A mate of mine has a 456 carbon with a 140 on. It's very, very light and I think it's very very nice. He hates it 'cos it creaks.

I may even make a bid for the frame.


----------



## Doseone (13 Feb 2012)

Bike looks lovely, but don't save for too long 'cos they don't have many left in stock. Happy shopping, nothing beats buying a new bike


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Feb 2012)

Cubist said:


> Geometry is set up for "up to 160mm fork". A mate of mine has a 456 carbon with a 140 on. It's very, very light and I think it's very very nice. He hates it 'cos it creaks.
> 
> I may even make a bid for the frame.


As on-one say, what ever fork you put on it the geometry is the same when it has bottomed out! Harsh mistress logic.


----------



## 02GF74 (21 Feb 2012)

it will be like chalk and very exclusive cheese - it will beso much better.

btw wherre is that quarry?


----------



## C.Jason (22 Feb 2012)

looks good!


----------



## C.Jason (22 Feb 2012)

Francesca said:


> £1499.00 .... hard saving to do but going to be worth it!


 full carbon material?!


----------



## Francesca (22 Feb 2012)

C.Jason said:


> full carbon material?!


 oh yes!


----------



## Cubist (22 Feb 2012)

02GF74 said:


> it will be like chalk and very exclusive cheese - it will beso much better.
> 
> btw wherre is that quarry?


Lee Quarry. Pennines, on the border between Lancashire and Calderdale. Bacup is probably the nearest lump of what passes for civilisation.
http://www.visitlancashire.com/things-to-do/search/lee-quarry-mountain-bike-trail-p543840

http://visitrossendale.nmdemo.net/dbimgs/craggquarry-map.pdf
http://visitrossendale.nmdemo.net/dbimgs/leequarry-map.pdf


----------



## jethro10 (6 Mar 2012)

There's an On-one £1499 Carbon hardtail review in April's Mountain Biking UK magazine.
Can't remember the model, but can't be many that match the criteria of Carbon/hardtail/£1499 from one manufacturer? Might be worth a read?

Jeff


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 Mar 2012)

Spanner in the works, and its youre cash n all that... But arent you overbuying? I mean, a full carbon xc bike. Why not train up on a decent metal hardtail for half the price, upgrade if you want to later with the spare cash. From your video it looks like itd be the equivalent of me buying a ferrari having just passed my driving test.

Stu


----------



## Francesca (7 Mar 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Spanner in the works, and its youre cash n all that... But arent you overbuying? I mean, a full carbon xc bike. Why not train up on a decent metal hardtail for half the price, upgrade if you want to later with the spare cash. From your video it looks like itd be the equivalent of me buying a ferrari having just passed my driving test.
> 
> Stu


 nah ! I know where you are coming from, but I getting it soon.


----------



## Cyclist33 (7 Mar 2012)

Let me just qualify I didn't mean your clip wasn't cool... was just trying to save you a bit of money!! But enjoy - it looks like a corking bike 

Stu


----------



## Francesca (8 Mar 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Let me just qualify I didn't mean your clip wasn't cool... was just trying to save you a bit of money!! But enjoy - it looks like a corking bike
> 
> Stu


 lol!thanks Stu, my video clip was crap, but like I said, I was chuft that I could get my ass over back seat, I know you were only giving good advice , and no offence taken, when I get the bike I will post some piccies here.
Fran


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Mar 2012)

economically I don't think you can beat going as high end as you can afford from the off. Saves loads of money on the intermediate bikes.


----------



## jethro10 (8 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> economically I don't think you can beat going as high end as you can afford from the off. Saves loads of money on the intermediate bikes.


I agree.
and another "hidden" cost is stuff you need as part of the bike after getting it like:-

Saddle - Most folk I know try 2 or 3 before they get one that is comfortable for their bum. I was onto my 4th :-( and suprisingly ended up with a charge spoon, the most unlikely candidate that I find so comfortable and the two folk who tried it before me blame all kinds of medical problems on it ;-)

Tyres - When I started off I though, nah, just fit MTB tyres. Again, you soon start to learn you abilities and route choices and most likely dump the fitted ones and try one or two more pairs.

Pedals - I use pinned pedals and they can all feel different, plus the choice of shoes to feel the pedal through. My wife chose 5:10 Karver, I'm on an old pair of Duff skateboard shoes but getting Teva Spash soon.

You can easily add a 100 quid or 2 to the initial purchase before your all settled.

Jeff


----------



## Cubist (8 Mar 2012)

If Fran can afford the 456 then I would very much advise her to go for it. I think I get what Cyclist33 is saying, but Fran is already on a budget MTB, so she will be "time served" as far as lugging heavyweight componentry round the countryside is concerned. . Why should she have to go through a series of stages of buying increasingly more expensive bikes until she lands where she will be on the On-One? As Gregg says, she will lose money hand over fist. 

We must try to avoid insisting on particular budgets for beginners. Ferraris have engines and are pigs to control even for an experienced driver, but a featherweight (albeit aggressive geometry mtb) will be an absolute joy to ride no matter what the rider's level of ability. 

Go for it Fran, if that's what you fancy, and what will keep you riding.


----------



## Francesca (8 Mar 2012)

Cubist said:


> If Fran can afford the 456 then I would very much advise her to go for it. I think I get what Cyclist33 is saying, but Fran is already on a budget MTB, so she will be "time served" as far as lugging heavyweight componentry round the countryside is concerned. . Why should she have to go through a series of stages of buying increasingly more expensive bikes until she lands where she will be on the On-One? As Gregg says, she will lose money hand over fist.
> 
> We must try to avoid insisting on particular budgets for beginners. Ferraris have engines and are pigs to control even for an experienced driver, but a featherweight (albeit aggressive geometry mtb) will be an absolute joy to ride no matter what the rider's level of ability.
> 
> Go for it Fran, if that's what you fancy, and what will keep you riding.


Cheers Cubist many thanks for that


----------



## jethro10 (9 Mar 2012)

Cubist said:


> We must try to avoid insisting on particular budgets for beginners. Ferraris have engines and are pigs to control even for an experienced driver, but a featherweight (albeit aggressive geometry mtb) will be an absolute joy to ride no matter what the rider's level of ability.


 
Yes, and not just beginners, ability levels also.
I'm 51 in a few weeks, been MTBing for several years, and I'm sure almost anyone would ride my home built £2K bike better than me. But I'm not buying a cheaper bike just cos I can't get the best out of mine  I love how it feels, even if it "feels" better than my abilities!
As long as you buy the right type, be it XC or Downhill etc.
Jeff


----------



## Cubist (9 Mar 2012)

jethro10 said:


> Yes, and not just beginners, ability levels also.
> I'm 51 in a few weeks, been MTBing for several years, and I'm sure almost anyone would ride my home built £2K bike better than me. But I'm not buying a cheaper bike just cos I can't get the best out of mine  I love how it feels, even if it "feels" better than my abilities!
> As long as you buy the right type, be it XC or Downhill etc.
> Jeff


In Douglas Adams' Hitchhiker's Guide there was a prostitute at some space port who would reassure punters that it was alright to be rich. Her job, for cash, was to allay the guilt others heaped on the wealthy. It sometimes feels like we should be heading down the same route. It appears only permissible to own exotica when you have earned it. The "all the gear and no idea" concept is overblown in a world of conspicuous consumption. I say, if you've got it, and can afford a carbon beauty dripping with XTR etc, then go for it. In order to put Fran's ambition into perspective, folk shouldn't forget that when I bought my Cube, the Ti HTC hardtail was 5p short of 8 grand...... .....


----------



## AncientWyvern (9 Mar 2012)

Looks sweet. Like the 'tuning fork' seat stays and the funky downtube, looks like it has a lot of life in it.


----------



## Red Light (9 Mar 2012)

There is a practical point in the words of caution though. When you are learning you tend to fall off a lot. Carbon is much more vulnerable in falls that a good steel frame and much less repairable. It might be an idea to get all the falling off done on a cheaper steel frame and then swap to carbon when you are more experienced.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Mar 2012)

Looks sweet , we just have to get you into the world of roadies and you will be saving again ......


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Mar 2012)

Cubist said:


> In Douglas Adams' Hitchhiker's Guide there was a prostitute at some space port who would reassure punters that it was alright to be rich. Her job, for cash, was to allay the guilt others heaped on the wealthy. It sometimes feels like we should be heading down the same route. It appears only permissible to own exotica when you have earned it. The "all the gear and no idea" concept is overblown in a world of conspicuous consumption. I say, if you've got it, and can afford a carbon beauty dripping with XTR etc, then go for it. In order to put Fran's ambition into perspective, folk shouldn't forget that when I bought my Cube, the Ti HTC hardtail was 5p short of 8 grand...... .....


 
Here, here. I will never do my CAAD10 justice as I'm simply not fit enough and frankly I'm too old to try and get that fit. However, it was what I wanted I could afford it, (one way or another) so I bought it, simple as that.
Word of caution though, as GC says, while buying as high end as you can will save a shed load of money on intermediate bikes when coming into this from Fran's position, it won't stop you hankering after upgrades, mods and general bling, and that applies to road and MTB in my case history  , (though I'm strictly road now)


----------



## VamP (20 Mar 2012)

Red Light said:


> There is a practical point in the words of caution though. When you are learning you tend to fall off a lot. Carbon is much more vulnerable in falls that a good steel frame and much less repairable. It might be an idea to get all the falling off done on a cheaper steel frame and then swap to carbon when you are more experienced.


 

Nah, tryin' is lyin' and all that. The better you are the more risks you're taking - the more catastrophic your falls. 


Best way to rationalize it is that a frame is just another wear and tear item. You brake it, either get it fixed, or get a new one. Same with all the other components. Just my tupenny's,... but I'm right


----------

